# March Testers ~ Clomid/Tamoxifen and OI (Ovulation Induction)



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Here is a home for ladies undergoing Clomid and Ovulation Induction and testing between 1st and 31st March only

A new thread will be started next week for ladies who are testing from 1st April

Happy Chatting

[csv]
Name, OTD, Treatment,

Amy N, 12th March, Clomid (100mg), 
Marthah, 16th March, OI (puregon), 
mooers, 18th March, Tamoxifen, 
Rosey78, 19th March, Clomid (50mg), 
jenna201, 23rd March, Clomid, 
Luvone, 26th March, Clomid/IUI

[/csv]

Em


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello- thanks for setting up this thread, doesnt seem to be many of us on clomid/OI at the mo though, that are on 2ww (if your out there then come and join in!!!!!), so hope you dont mind if i continue to post on the other thread to get some support...,


Im due to test in 5days and still no symptoms whatso ever.........
Normally i have sore boobs for about 10 days before..... not sure what to think.........

Amy xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you start a list ?? 
AmyN- Clomid 100mg, OTD 12 march

xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey Amy,
Im here to keep you company!
50mg 1st round clomid.  Af due 19/03 xxxxxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there

I'll keep you company too  

I'm on Tamoxifen (allergic to clomid) AF due 18th March.


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

oohhh mooers you are a day after me!!    its all of our months!!!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I really hope so Rosey!! I do feel oddly hopeful this month, much more so than the last few months. This 2WW does drive you a bit nuts though doesn't it!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

welcome

I will start a list this evening and amend the title to include tamoxifem too

 to you hope its a lucky month for you all  

Em


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Just popping on to say   to all of you. Lots of     and    .


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Rosey-   , hope you are well!!! thank you for coming to join me!!! how have you been on clomid?? x

Mooers-   , hope the tamoxifen has agreed with you, wishing you lots of luck this cycle  x.

Angelstar-  , Thanks  for the good luck hunny   

AFM 10dpo and after telling everyone that i have had no symptoms whatso ever(which is un usual for me as at this point on last 3 cycles have had sore boobs-from about 10 days before AF). Well the (.Y.) are deffinaley becoming more tender...just tried to run up the stairs and wasnt very comfortable!!!! mainly on the sides and nipples!!! 
Just had some pancakes..what a disaster! first one ended up on the floor, and then my frying pan handle came off when i tried to flip them...and the whole lot ended up on the floor......knew should have left DH to it!!!!!


    

Lets hope our new thread brngs us all the luck we deserve!!!!!

             

Amy
xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm an OI with puregon, my test date is 16th [i dont have a usual cycle so i've used 14 days after ovu to calculate test date].

eek. i've no symptoms either, i had sore (.)(.)'s from the ovitrelle trigger shot but nothing now.  i'm bloated today but i think i ate too many pancakes 

come on ladies, lets have some sprinkles          for luck xxx[/i]


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Marthah-   , welcome hunny..... hopefully will all have some good news this month, how are you coping with the 2ww? i find it normall turns me loopy, but not been to bad this time around xxx

Amy x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i'm not on the turn yet Amy but i can feel it won't be long... i'm looking for signs at every turn but i'm not tempted to test early this time... so far...


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Im desperatley trying not to test early too....only got to hang on until saturday..... The first wee is the hardest one, but i gather if i can avoid testing that, then i can do it!!! sat will soon be here....        

xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Welcome Marthah

Amy, Mooers and Rosey78 how r u all doing today

     

I added the list last night, hope all is all ok if anythings not right then shout  

  

Em


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm doing OK thanks Holly. Almost done my first week, and I'm still feeling remarkably sane! Wait until this time next week.......  

Hang on in there Amy! Don't give in to early testing, or you might get a BPN, get depressed, only to find it turns into a BFP on OTD! 

I have no discipline whatsoever, so don't even keep a HPT in the house. Through all my other cycles of Clomid/Tamoxifen I've just waited for AF to turn up, which it always does before OTD. Saying that, once it was 4 days late which sorely tried my resolve not to test!! Back when I was just using a fertility monitor, I was a nightmare for testing, and it just ended up costing me a fortune and making me sad, so no testing for me until I'm sure of getting a BFP! I can't bear seeing another negative test for as long as i live!!  

Hope everyone is doing OK today,     and   from me to you


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

mooers - well done for having strength not to test early    
if they are costing a fortune though, i get mine online from SME fertility ltd - they've always delivered next day and are great for ovu sticks,  hpt's and pre-seed which i had to use cos the ovitrelle dried everything up. they've got a deal on at the moment with whatever you order you get 10 free tests...    


thanks for the list holly x


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

well i caved in this morning and Tested- BFN as expected.  AF due on sat and i can feel she is on her way, so dont think its gonna change. 

Wishing you all lots of luck xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies hope u having a good week
Amy its still 2days till otd, i have known some people who have bfn one day then bfp the next. Praying the old witch stays away!!
Martha and mooers hope all ok with you both?
Only 6dpo i think and hell its been long wait........roll on nxt wkend.
Love and baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

amy - sorry to hear that


my AF arrived in the night and hasn't let up, i tested around 11am and both tests were -ve.    utterly miserable.


this surely means the odds for the remaining March Testers has gone up       come on girls


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi ladies

Marthah so sorry argh to AF    

Amy sending lots of      and hope the bfn changes to a much wanted bfp


mooers and rosey78 lots of sticky glue and      winging their way to you

Emxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

to Martha and Amy. I wish there was something I could say that would help. Stupid AF. Should be banned!   

Have you both got more cycles of Clomid/Puregon to go at your hospital? Mine does 6 cycles of OI before moving on to IUI, but I don't know if that is standard practice, or just the way they do things in Havering PCT. 

I'm 7 DPO, so have 1 week down, and 1 to go. Feeling really shattered, but that's probably because work has been so busy. It's so tempting to read too much into every little twinge etc, so I have to keep reminding myself to be sensible   We've been trying for so long now that you'd think I'd be used to this, but every month I still feel so raw when AF arrives. It's so much harder when I have friends/relatives/neighbours pregnant, which I haven't had to deal with up until the last 6 months or so. No point dwelling on it I suppose, so I'll stop whining!! 

 and   to everyone


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

mooers - i've done ivf, fet, 2 clomid cycles, and this puregon cycle privately TTC for No2... i'm kinda at the end of the road and finances. NHS won't fund us cos we have one DS already from my first NHS cycle. so that's why i'm so sad. 


i'm wishing you all the luck in the world mooers, the more i do, the more i realise its a game of luck


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Martha, I'm hoping luck is on my side this month, but you're right,  it does just seem to be as random as lightening striking. There doesn't seem to be any reason why treatment works for one person and not another. 

I'm glad you have a DS, as looking at his little face must be such a comfort to you at the moment. You've been through so much, but at least you have that little fella to love. I find seeing people's baby tickers and BFP signs so comforting on this site, as it makes me realise that the treatment does work, as on my dark days it does all feel a bit endless. I'm happy for every single person on here who has a BFP, which is pretty much the opposite reaction to when I hear about friends getting pg out in the 'real world'. It's totally irrational I know, but I feel that people on here 'deserve' it more if you know what I mean. 

Hope you're doing OK. Hang on in there as you never know what the future can hold


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

mooers - thanks hun, i'm the same re your feelings about pregnant women on this site and in the real world. women on here really earn their babies/ its horrid to be so begrudging of friends in real life, but it is unshakeable.


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

mooers- ive just taken my first tablets of what will now be my 8th cycle of clomid. i had 5 cycles, then a break to have ovarian drilling, and only produced follicles/eggs on the cycles after the OD. i will be allowed 3 more cycles after this one then will be moving on to iui.....it all just feels never ending at the moment. Got to stay focused and positive at the moment, and will achieve my dream as we all will. 

Il be moving house the week that BMS will fall, and believe that maybe we where never meant to have children in this house...who knows will maybe concieve the first night there!!! oooo and next OTD will be on my birthday!!! all good signs i hope.

Marthah- im sorry to hear AF got you too, and i really hope that you are able to carry on . I know the pcts are being quite strict at the moment, but you still have the right to appeal their de cision not to fund anymore treatment. speak to your GP.....worth a go. And i hope that things work out for you  

Rosey- how are you doing?

Holly- thanks for the hugs!! and i guess il see you when i join the april testers in a few weeks time, eeeeek!!!!!!

Good luck everyone!!!

Amy xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello ladies I did my IUI on 8/3/11 so still in the 2ww and trying to think positive. Good Luck to you all!!!


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hey ladies and Amy  

hope u dont mind me joining in. 4dpo today and will be testing on bf's birthday the 23rd march.
Good luck for all those on 2ww hope you get your bfp's soon xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome Luv One and Jenna,   and   to you both!

I nearly caved in and got a HPT from the shops this morning, as I'm feeling really weird. Dizzy, weird cramps and sore bb's. Luckily DH was with me and told me I was probably getting ill or something. LOL - He's such a   realist Still, I'm thinking positive, and only have 5 more sleeps to go until I know either way. 

Hope everyone is doing OK today.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hi mooers, thanks for the welcome.

i cant judge on testing early as in jan i caved and tested 10dpo and got a negative only to get a positive 3 days later so is best to wait to save the upset, fingers and toes crossed for u hun, hope ur signs are pregnancy related xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Welcome to the thread Luv one and Jenna201

Have added you to the list on the first post of the thread  

Sending lots of  to mooers (hope you are feeling a tad better now hun), Luv one and Jenna

Em


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks for the welcome ladies...good luck to you all


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Morning all, hope you're all doing OK? My previous optimism is waning a bit today, as the weird cramps I have been getting since around 5dpo are feeling more and more like AF.   I suppose it doesn't help that I'm at a client site all day today, and they haven't got any work for me to do, so I'm sitting in a room by myself, doing pretty much nothing and mulling over every little thing! As we all know, thinking too much during the 2ww drives us   !!

I guess I'll know either way in the next couple of days as AF is due to appear on Thursday/Friday. Hope everyone else is keeping positive.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

morning ladies

holly17.. thankyou for the lovely welcome and for adding me to the list.

Mooers... yesterday must have been terrible just sitting there with nothing to do but think about 2ww and tx. dont lose hope, till the   arrives there is still a chance even if u are gettin weird cramps, i had them all tru my 2ww and early pregnancy so it could be a good sign not a bad one hun, well i have everything crossed for you and hope u get that much wanted bfp in a few days x

luvone.. how are you doing hun, how many days past ov are you?


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Jenna, I'm trying to think positive, but it really does feel like AF type pains now. You never though  

I went to collect my next Tamoxifen prescription from the Fertility Unit today. I swear that place we designed by a man! It's a newly built hospital, only open a couple of years, but they've put the fertility clinic in the same suite of rooms as the maternity ultrasound, so those of us struggling to have a baby get to sit in a waiting room with pregnant women. It's like running an alcohol clinic in a bar!!   

This next month will be my last month on OI before they move me on to IUI. I get so angry when I see pregnant women smoking and swigging red bull where I live; why can they just pop them out at will, and I can't?! Sorry, feeling a bit sorry for myself today.

I hope you all are in a better frame of mind then me! LOL! I'm hoping to see a BFP from one of you, as I think that will do wonders for my morale. Sometimes I just need to see evidence that this treatment can work, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

oh mooers hun i am sorry your feeling so rubbish today, i totally understand where your coming from, when having my miscarriage, i had to actually go into the labour wards at my local hopsital to see a doctor as that where he was so got to hear women giving birth whilst mine had died and was having blood tests and internal examinations, it is awfull.
I really hope yours isnt AF pains and you are the first on the list for a bfp and hopefully we can follow behind. keep your chin up hun, even tho i m/c i did fall pregnant thru clomid tx so it can happen hun and it DOES work, you just gotta keep beleiving, i will keep everything crossed for you and hope you feel better tomorrow xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh Jenna, that's just awful. Don't get me wrong, I love the NHS, and am deeply deeply grateful that they are funding my fertility treatment, but sometimes you are just made to feel like an orifice for someone to poke an instrument up!!

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I do actually feel a bit better now. Sometimes it just helps to have someone listen who understands!  

I'll let you know if AF arrives, and I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you and everyone else on here


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Moovers that is pretty insenstive of the hosptial and I am with you there...I have both fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

morning ladies

mooers.. no worries hun if u ever want to moan or have a rant feel free hun, i dont mind and i hope AF dont arrive today or tomorrow.

luvone.. how you getting on hun? feeling ok?


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all, hope you dont mind me butting in i am in 2ww and i am due to test tomorrow 18th march fingers crossed XXXX


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Skyline i wish you lots of luck tomorrow and hope you get a BFP in the morning, let us know what your result is as we are in desperate need of some good news and a little bit of hope xx


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

I will keep all posted  THANK YOU xxx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies, 
Hope all ok with yo??
Not long Jenna till test date   it will be a BFP, like you said we need one on here!!
Hey Mooers, hope you doing ok??  Test day tomorrow is it??
Welcome Luvone and Skyline!
I think I am going to be out this month, can def feel the old   on her way!!
Oh well, cant expect too much from 1st try of clomid I suppose.........................onwards and upwards!!
I cant keep up on the clomid thread its sssooo busy and Im trying not to come on ff too often, as really busy with uni and work, but am lurking and reading and     we all get some BFPS this year!!


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all, don't think I'll be needing to test tomorrow as I can feel AF is going to be making an appearance pretty soon.   

As Rosey said, onwards and upwards, and it means I can have a glass of wine on the day AF starts, which is the one good thing about it    I miss wine!! LOL

This will be my last month on Tamoxifen, so fingers crossed!! I'm trying to shift a few pounds as well, so I feel like I'm doing something positive. I'm below the 30 BMI my PCT insists on, but I'll be honest, it isn't by that much!

     to everyone still to test, we really need a BFP on here this month!!


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Keeping everthing crossed for you ladies,
Im now CD6 of this cycle(gone quickly eh??), so BMS coming up next week!!! OTD will be April 9th(my birthday)... will obv move to teh april board when im on 2ww officially, and its been set up,,, but for now will carry on checking in here to see how everyone is doing!!

Mooers- sorry to here AFfeels like on her way, but its not over untill she is.....     

Rosey, good luck hunny,

Jenna- hey hun, hope you ok, not long til test date now xx

Good luck to those testing in next few days xxxx

Amy xx


----------



## skyline33gtst (Mar 11, 2011)

No Joy This end 
Gud luck to all 
Danielle 
xx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Mooers.. its not over till she starts hun, i hope she dont come   

Skyline sorry hun your was neg, i was hoping we would hear some good news today, hope your ok xx

Amy hello hunny, wow its going well quick for you, fingers crossed april will be your month xx

AFM got not a single symptom so not holding out much hope but till the AF comes i am gonna think positive and maybe just maybe i might get some good news


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

mooers and rosey did you both do your tests? how did u get on?   x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm out this month too I'm afraid. The   turning up this morning. I'm taking it pretty well so far, sticking with Rosey's onwards and upwards attitude  

  and    for those of you still to test, we REALLY need a BFP on here!!


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

oh mooers i am sorry hun  i hope next month brings u ur bfp xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Danielle, said it else where but so sorry it wasnt the one  

mooers argh     i so hope April will be lucky for you

Amy,  April will be the one for you sweetie

Rosey hows things

Jenna and Luv one      

Em


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

Morning all
Mooers sorry that nasty witch has reared her ugly head. I think onwards and upwards should be our positive mantra on here!!
Hey Jena hope all ok with u chick??
Hi Holly hope u have sonthing nice planned for weekend??
The witch still feels she is on her way although no appearance as yet. Tried to have bit of a root around (sorry tmi!!) and no spotting or anything and my cervix seems quite high still......i think, not that used to checking it tho. Temps have dropped a bit mind andalthough this is1st month of trying to temp i think thats a sure sign the witch is on her way?
Fed up of negative tests so if she not here by mud week will brave it and do one then.
Will keep u all updated xxxxxxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi rosey hun

i am doing ok, counting down the days till wednesday, went shopping yesterday so got my pg tests so now just gotta wait 4 more days, got no signs at all, not even for AF which i usually get tummy pains in the week before. my temp went right down to the coverline yesterday but has now shot right bk up again so i think its all a bit messed up this month as temp is up and down every few days, but like you this i am no expert at it, this is only the second month i have done it so dont really have much to compare it to. i was hoping to hear some good news from you but i guess you will be waiting till about wednesday which is same day as me  i   your AF dont come along hun xx


----------



## Rosey78 (Jul 12, 2010)

The temps are confusing, mine has remained static now tho last 4days, slightly below coverline.  I was a bit cold in bed this morning tho??  Also I have struggled to do it everyda at 0630 so im not sure how much tha can effect it either??  Im not 100% sure if its helpful really, I think its making me feel more anxius and debating if just using the CBFM is enough..................tho i have paid for ff now so dont really want to waster the money??

Oohh if the   doesnt make an appearance, we can be test day pals....................tho Im not holding my breath.

OOhh also like you, i have had no symtoms really.  When was pregnant last year and had miscarrige, I had af type pains for about a week before af should have come and also after.  My (0)(0) were also very sore and now they only tiny bit tender if I press them at the side quite hard.  Thats mystified me a bit this month, as normally they are really tender about 7dpo right up until af comes   .

OOhh ya never know, lots of ladies say they dont get any symptoms at all until 6 weeks...................    thats the case for us!!!


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

morning just to let you guys know i did a pregnancy test this morning early at 12dpo and i am pregnant!!!!  i really hope this one sticks. wishing lots of luck to luv one, hope you get bfp too xx

rosey sorry your Af came, i wish you lots of luck and hope april is your month xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

Congratulations jenna! Will catch up later,just on my phone. Well done hunny x


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Jenna* Hey well done hun!! Will be  this is your sticky bubba  

*Amy *  xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hurrah!! Congratulations Jenna


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

wow Jenna Congratulations on your 
 a plenty coming your way

Wonderful news     

Em


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for ur lovely messages, i am in total shock.
i am off to the hospital this afternoon for blood work to check everythin is ok as i have fallen pregnant straight after the miscarriage so fingers crossed this bubba sticks.
good luck to all the other ladies on your 2ww's and for those on the tx 
xx


----------



## Luv one (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

Congrats Jenna 

Sorry to hear moorers, Rosey and skyline, I think I might be in the same boat as you guys. Think AF has started had lots of AF pain this afternoon day 13 post iui and now slight pink so could well be over for me.

Good luck ladies onwards and upwards...be strong and think positive vibes I know it will happen for us all!!!


----------

